# New lease next year



## guntrader33 (Nov 18, 2015)

My family will be looking for land to lease next year around the Telfair County area. I know the major timber companies like Rayonier and Plum Creek. What I was wondering is there any other companies out there that anyone has leased from that you would suggest? We are looking for a small tract of land for my family to hunt. Would like to find something around 200 acres or less. Just looking for some first hand experience with any of these companies. Thanks for any and all help on this and good luck.


----------



## MFOSTER (Nov 18, 2015)

Ask mike Williams he lives in big White House on right toward Rhine he may know of something.


----------



## guntrader33 (Nov 19, 2015)

What would he know? Does he have land? Which white house coming in to rhine from which way?


----------



## Jedwards (Nov 19, 2015)

Try this.
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=783049&highlight=list+lease+companies


----------



## roscoe54 (Nov 21, 2015)

Do your self a favor before  you lease any land from a private owner around Rhine go to the tax assessors web site to make sure the amount of land your leasing is what your paying for. The reason is there is a family that has been know for leasing you 200 acres only to find out your leasing 150 acres. Good luck


----------



## guntrader33 (Nov 21, 2015)

roscoe54 that is exactly what happen to us this year with the land that we leased. It is a very valuable lesson that we learned. Then It also turned out that he had no legal right to lease the land. His ex-wife and 6 other people are on the deed so it is time for us to walk away from this. Yes we got took but lesson learned and time to move on. The land that we got took on is outside Jacksonville GA and Rhine GA.


----------



## roscoe54 (Nov 22, 2015)

You could put a ad in the Telfair or Dodge county paper. I have received calls by doing this but if they can not prove they own the property I would not deal with them. But there is one person Robbie Massingill who leases Stuckey Timber company property he owns a AC business company in Eastman. 478-285-0203 you can trust him I have lease from him.


----------



## guntrader33 (Nov 23, 2015)

Roscoe54 I sure will and I thank you for the information. I just want to find something I know that I can for a long time and can get the property the way I want it.


----------



## anhieser (Nov 27, 2015)

Knapp-Barrs and Associates is a land management company that I have been leasing from for many years.  Great people to work with.  Never been happier.  Their # is 407 741 8742.  Lynne is the office manager there and she will have a list of open properties.


----------



## guntrader33 (Nov 28, 2015)

anhieser thank you for the information. Do you know if they have any land around Jacksonville GA?


----------



## guntrader33 (Dec 24, 2015)

Ttt


----------



## guntrader33 (Jan 5, 2016)

Still looking


----------



## Ja Jarrard (Jan 18, 2016)

*looking for land also*

add me to the list of Lookers. I would give my left arm for a good lease in Telfair or nearby.


----------

